# Home Check for Rescue Centre



## lassiesuca (25 January 2017)

Hi ladies, 

Just looking for some advice! Myself and my OH are in the process of rehoming a dog. We have reserved a lovely boy- a 2 year old yellow Labrador who we already love. We are just waiting to pass a homecheck which was supposed to be today but the lady coming has had to reschedule. 

I'm incredibly nervous! 

We live in an end of terrace split level maisonette so we have a front door on the ground floor and our own front garden, then go up the stairs to our lounge diner and kitchen. Then upstairs we have hallway and two large double bedrooms. One of which is empty in prep for it being dogs play room. 

We have a garden but it's within the communal garden however only access route to the communal garden is via our front gate and only us and one other person has access to it really and they seldom use it. It's a large area, completely enclosed.

I work full time 9-5 however I am home every lunch time. I plan on taking our dog out every morning for an hour in the large enclosed field behind my house and then again for 1-2 hours of an evening down to the country park by me. At lunch times when I'm home for an hour I'll play with him loads too and check on him so he's only ever alone for a max of 4 hours a day. I rarely go out of an evening or weekend too. My local pub let's me bring dogs in too so he'd come along to the pub with me!

Also we are experienced dog owners. I used to grow up with my parents breeding Labs, have volunteered at a rescue kennels before looking after the dogs, and my OH has grown up with Labs too, raising them from puppies through to old age. We have so much love to give this dog, and I am trying not to get my hopes up TOO much in the case of being disappointed!

I'm so nervous. If you were doing a home check for a rescue dog would you approve? I've got so much love to give this dog already and so scared of being disappointed if we fail! Xx


----------



## Goldenstar (25 January 2017)

Yes I would approve you but I have to tell you my SIL was turned down for a lab because she worked one hour a day during the week doing lunchtime at a school at the end of the road .
They already had a lab and had a large fully enclosed garden .
I was amazed .


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 January 2017)

I think it very much depends on the rescue .  I used to home check for a rescue and whereas I think your set up sounds fine , the rescue probably wouldn't have agreed .  I have to confess in cases like yours I would have been a little selective with the info I put on the home check form as to me the rescue were ott with their requirements.


----------



## cobgoblin (25 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes I would approve you but I have to tell you my SIL was turned down for a lab because she worked one hour a day during the week doing lunchtime at a school at the end of the road .
They already had a lab and had a large fully enclosed garden .
I was amazed .
		
Click to expand...

How absurd! Mind you, a friend of mine who was an experienced dog owner with their own small farm...was turned down because their fences weren't high enough. They were regular post and rail with stock wire.


----------



## lassiesuca (25 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes I would approve you but I have to tell you my SIL was turned down for a lab because she worked one hour a day during the week doing lunchtime at a school at the end of the road .
They already had a lab and had a large fully enclosed garden .
I was amazed .
		
Click to expand...


Yes I have heard some stories of how tight these places are. I think these guys are pretty relaxed. They get full up and I had a long chat with the rescue charity about the dog and we were matched to him. I just am nervous! I'm sure all will be well but I know the smallest and silliest of things can cause you to fail!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2017)

I would approve you. I have to say though, I passed two home checks last year with their area reps and then was turned down by their head office-one for fences (I have them!) and one for working hours (declared on the form and to regional reps). Another rescue I had no problems with. 

good luck!


----------



## Cortez (25 January 2017)

Luckily we fit all the criteria (work from home, no children, walled garden, etc., etc.), but honestly, what do these rescues want? Practically all the very good, dog-owning, experienced would-be adopters I know have been turned down on the smallest of "infractions" - do they actually want to rehome dogs?


----------



## lassiesuca (25 January 2017)

Thanks for the replies ladies, I think the place we've gone through are quite lenient. Our boy is coming over from Cyprus, they're always sending me videos of him and I think they're struggling with space at the kennels in Cyprus so I can't see why they'd turn down a loving home! But you never know. So gutted the homecheck was cancelled today, I am desperate to find out whether we have been approved or not!!


----------



## planete (25 January 2017)

The only reason you could reasonably be turned down would be if your chosen dog was known to suffer from bad separation anxiety.  This would obviously make your lives and his a misery as long as he suffered from it.  Hopefully the rescue know the dog well enough to be confident he will be happy with your setup.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## irish_only (25 January 2017)

I think the majority are ott. We have been turned down twice. Once by a lurcher rescue and also by a german shepherd rescue. In both cases it was because we don't have an enclosed garden. We DO have a 20m x 40m dog run that we can use for off lead until we think it is safe and a new dog trusts us. We also do home boarding and the majority of dogs are off the lead after a couple of days and running around happy and confident. We have also walked hound pups for over 20 years. So we obviously don't understand dog behaviour at all.


----------



## Moobli (25 January 2017)

I am sure I would pass you on that criteria too, but have resigned from volunteering at a breed rescue in the past because I found their criteria way too strict (as well as a few other issues).  Did you tell the rescue centre on a form or on the telephone about your situation?  If you did and they were happy with the communal garden etc then (fingers crossed) all will be ok.  

Good luck.  It sounds as though you will give this lad a great life.


----------



## lassiesuca (25 January 2017)

planete said:



			The only reason you could reasonably be turned down would be if your chosen dog was known to suffer from bad separation anxiety.  This would obviously make your lives and his a misery as long as he suffered from it.  Hopefully the rescue know the dog well enough to be confident he will be happy with your setup.  Fingers crossed for you.
		
Click to expand...

We've been assured he is really good on his own- he's a typical Lab. He's content so long as he has bone to keep him preoccupied he will be fine! My OH has a month off in March so will be there to help him settle in and get into our routine of me being at work (my OH is in the Navy so lives in Portsmouth Mon-Thursday and then home Fri-Sun), so get him into the routine so he's content. Hopefully we shall have no issues! 
Thank you! Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## lassiesuca (25 January 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I am sure I would pass you on that criteria too, but have resigned from volunteering at a breed rescue in the past because I found their criteria way too strict (as well as a few other issues).  Did you tell the rescue centre on a form or on the telephone about your situation?  If you did and they were happy with the communal garden etc then (fingers crossed) all will be ok.  

Good luck.  It sounds as though you will give this lad a great life.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope we can give him the best life possible. He will certainly be adored! I know some of these rescues can be very strict, however prior to reserving the dog I explained my working situation and being out during lunch and they feel this shouldn't be a problem and about our communal area and again seemed content with that- so in theory we should be fine, but you never know! Something may come up! x


----------



## Moobli (25 January 2017)

lassiesuca said:



			Thank you! I hope we can give him the best life possible. He will certainly be adored! I know some of these rescues can be very strict, however prior to reserving the dog I explained my working situation and being out during lunch and they feel this shouldn't be a problem and about our communal area and again seemed content with that- so in theory we should be fine, but you never know! Something may come up! x
		
Click to expand...

Well that is all sounding very positive.  I know we had to turn anyone down who had a communal entrance or communal garden immediately - which I always found a little narrow minded.  I wish you the best of luck and this lad will be very lucky to come and live with you.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pippixox (25 January 2017)

We had a home check today and another on Sunday (in touch with a few charities as we want another GSD type, but we have a 5 month old baby, which means lots are not suitable). 
I felt a bit nervous, but the lady was a lovely volunteer who had a quick look round and chatted for ages. Had to fill out answers to all the questions. 

I think it really depends on the charity and the dog. I know they need standards (this volunteer also volunteers for cats protection and when I spoke about how my mum could not adopt due to being next to a main road, when all her neighbours have cats, she said she had found this quite a bit with cats protection) but sometimes they need to be realistic. They want the best for the dog, but overly fussy criteria means they will just be stuck in kennels, which is certainly worse


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 January 2017)

I would pass you based on that criteria but it would very much depend on the dog. I also homecheck for a group which consists of various  rescues both here and abroad and have been shocked at some ridiculous criteria. Some rescues send out page after page and I doubt I would pass some of them and you have to ask what is the point and do they ever actually rehome a dog.

Dont expect an answer from the homechecker  because they will probably have to pass it back to the rescue who will make the ultimate decision, for the rescue I foster for its my decision but I dont tell people that. I ring the rescue later and explain that Im happy for my foster dog to go there, I then ring the adoptee and give them the good news.


----------



## lassiesuca (27 January 2017)

Well we had the homecheck this afternoon. Woman was really friendly and I think it went really well. She said she couldn't see no reason to fail us as we had a nice set up, he will get plenty of love, attention, mental and physical exercise. She however has to pass information back onto the charity as she is a volunteer and then they will make the ultimate decision. So hopefully we will know by this evening or tomorrow whether it's a go! Hoping it is. Been so nervous for this check but it's done now and hopefully they liked what they say . Will let you guys now xx


----------



## Moobli (27 January 2017)

lassiesuca said:



			Well we had the homecheck this afternoon. Woman was really friendly and I think it went really well. She said she couldn't see no reason to fail us as we had a nice set up, he will get plenty of love, attention, mental and physical exercise. She however has to pass information back onto the charity as she is a volunteer and then they will make the ultimate decision. So hopefully we will know by this evening or tomorrow whether it's a go! Hoping it is. Been so nervous for this check but it's done now and hopefully they liked what they say . Will let you guys now xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh well done for standing up to scrutiny   I will keep everything crossed for good news later.


----------



## lassiesuca (27 January 2017)

Hi ladies!

So we passed. I'm so relieved and happy. I'm soooo excited for our new boy to arrive. He's so beautiful and I can't wait to give him all the kisses and cuddles and walks and happiness he could ever hope for!


----------



## silv (27 January 2017)

That is fabulous, sounds like he is going to have a fabulous life with you.  Please post a photo when he arrives!


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 January 2017)

Great news !


----------



## Moobli (29 January 2017)

Fantastic!  I look forward to hearing how he settles.  Photo please


----------



## lassiesuca (30 January 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Fantastic!  I look forward to hearing how he settles.  Photo please 

Click to expand...








hope this works. He's the bouncy yellow Lab! I love him so much already!


----------



## Moobli (30 January 2017)

lassiesuca said:









hope this works. He's the bouncy yellow Lab! I love him so much already!
		
Click to expand...

He is gorgeous!  I hope you have many happy years together


----------



## alainax (30 January 2017)

Congratulations! 

I had looked at getting a rescue but never got past the website as we have a young child. Its a shame as we can offer a wonderful home, but will have to buy a puppy instead. I can see why, I am sure they don't want to be sued by parents if a dog attacks a child, but has scuppered our chances of getting a rescue dog.


----------



## paulineh (30 January 2017)

I had a home check about 3 weeks ago with Battersea, passed it and went to see a lovely little Cocker Spaniel. Have been several times and taken my other dogs with me. We all met her and they all got on well. She is very nervous and frightened. Today I got to stroke her and spent a while on my own with her. One of the managers came in to have chat. He went up to her but when I went up again she went under the table, Yes she is very nervous. They are now digging the heels in and saying she is afraid of me. I have over 50 years with dogs many many of them with dogs from rescue. They are not saying that I am not experienced enough and she would have a lovely home but they have to think of the dog and she did not seem happy. She has had a very sad start in life and she warrants some love in her life. 

For all their adverts and TV programs saying they need homes, they have really upset me. The little one needs to get out of kennels and live in a loving home.


----------



## TGM (30 January 2017)

alainax said:



			I had looked at getting a rescue but never got past the website as we have a young child. Its a shame as we can offer a wonderful home, but will have to buy a puppy instead. I can see why, I am sure they don't want to be sued by parents if a dog attacks a child, but has scuppered our chances of getting a rescue dog.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is more to it than just being worried about a dog attacking a child.  Obviously rescues want to make sure it is a permanent home, and that the dog is not going to be rehomed again.  The trouble with having pre-school children in the house is that they obviously take up lots of time and attention themselves, and a dog who is settling into a new home also will need a lot of time and attention.  If the dog needs lots of exercise and long walks that can be difficult with a toddler in tow.  You see so many people offering dogs for rehoming because they cannot give it the time or attention it deserves due to the needs of small children, so I suppose the rescues feel that such a home is risky for those reasons as well.


----------



## pippixox (30 January 2017)

We are hopefully picking up a rescue on Thursday- a 2 yo collie cross. We have a 5 month old baby, but big dog experience (previous 2 yo rescue GSD who needed puppy training and was reactive) and I offer an active lifestyle.

We have contacted 3 rescues and none were a definite no due to baby, just need to find the right dog. We did meet a 10 month old Gsd X and have a home check from a small charity, but they were not 100% how she would be living with a baby and rightly wanted this poor girl to have a certain home after 3 homes in her short life- not her fault. But 2 weeks later they messaged me to ask if I would be interested in a 2yo collie who lives with 3 under 6- being rehomed as single mum has no time so she has too much energy, but she is great with kids. Going to meet her Thursday  

Yes I could of gone and bought a puppy and probably 85% of rescue dogs are not suitable (or they won't risk under 5s) but there are some out there desperate for a home.


----------



## Amymay (30 January 2017)

paulineh said:



			For all their adverts and TV programs saying they need homes, they have really upset me. The little one needs to get out of kennels and live in a loving home.
		
Click to expand...

But needs the _right _ home.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

lassiesuca said:









hope this works. He's the bouncy yellow Lab! I love him so much already!
		
Click to expand...

fixed the photo for you  Also supper happy for you!


----------



## paddy555 (2 February 2017)

have people  been turned down by a rescue if they have horses, (a lot of horses) just curious.


----------



## Moobli (2 February 2017)

No - that would seem a bit odd, unless of course the particular dog I was interested in was known to be aggressive towards horses or livestock?


----------



## Honey08 (2 February 2017)

Good luck.  He looks like my rescue yellow lab, who was very high energy and had had three homes prior to us before he was 14 months.  He needed to ruuuun!  He has become an amazing dock diver.

I'm doing my first home check tonight.  I'm a bit nervous too!  This particular rescue has had four dogs returned in the last week, after only a few days, so perhaps they need to grill people a bit more!  The dogs are even more unsettled if they keep having to change homes..

The case of the dog being nervous sounds strange.  My last rescue took nearly a year to stop being nervous. She'd had quite a bad life, and is a submissive type dog.


----------



## Tyssandi (2 February 2017)

lassiesuca said:



			Hi ladies, 

Just looking for some advice! Myself and my OH are in the process of rehoming a dog. We have reserved a lovely boy- a 2 year old yellow Labrador who we already love. We are just waiting to pass a homecheck which was supposed to be today but the lady coming has had to reschedule. 

I'm incredibly nervous! 

We live in an end of terrace split level maisonette so we have a front door on the ground floor and our own front garden, then go up the stairs to our lounge diner and kitchen. Then upstairs we have hallway and two large double bedrooms. One of which is empty in prep for it being dogs play room. 

We have a garden but it's within the communal garden however only access route to the communal garden is via our front gate and only us and one other person has access to it really and they seldom use it. It's a large area, completely enclosed.

I work full time 9-5 however I am home every lunch time. I plan on taking our dog out every morning for an hour in the large enclosed field behind my house and then again for 1-2 hours of an evening down to the country park by me. At lunch times when I'm home for an hour I'll play with him loads too and check on him so he's only ever alone for a max of 4 hours a day. I rarely go out of an evening or weekend too. My local pub let's me bring dogs in too so he'd come along to the pub with me!

Also we are experienced dog owners. I used to grow up with my parents breeding Labs, have volunteered at a rescue kennels before looking after the dogs, and my OH has grown up with Labs too, raising them from puppies through to old age. We have so much love to give this dog, and I am trying not to get my hopes up TOO much in the case of being disappointed!

I'm so nervous. If you were doing a home check for a rescue dog would you approve? I've got so much love to give this dog already and so scared of being disappointed if we fail! Xx
		
Click to expand...

Fostering for a cat charity the main questions I would guess would be


1.  type of house
2.  Security of the garden
3. How often would the dog be walked and for how long
4.  would it get off the lead
5.  Where would it sleep
6.  Where would it eat
7.  What would happen to the dog  when you go away on holiday or weekends
8. can you afford the vaccines etc
9.  Would you have ir insured
10. How do you come across as potential owners
11. What type of dog are you after as some don't mix with children would you take that into consideration when looking.
12.  How long would the dog be on it;s own for if you work.
13.  would you get a dog walker if you work all day. 
  Not Necessarily in that order but that is what  they will ask


----------



## Moobli (2 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			No - that would seem a bit odd, unless of course the particular dog I was interested in was known to be aggressive towards horses or livestock?
		
Click to expand...

Having said that, I only have two ponies but also have a multitude of livestock and I don't think any rescue has ever delved into species or number.


----------



## paddy555 (2 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Having said that, I only have two ponies but also have a multitude of livestock and I don't think any rescue has ever delved into species or number.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, I had read somewhere someone had. My expected puppy may be falling through. If it does then I would be wondering about GSD rescues. Our horses live next to the back door so a home checker couldn't fail to notice them.


----------



## Moobli (2 February 2017)

paddy555 said:



			thanks, I had read somewhere someone had. My expected puppy may be falling through. If it does then I would be wondering about GSD rescues. Our horses live next to the back door so a home checker couldn't fail to notice them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, sorry to hear your puppy may not happen.  How disappointing.  I don't think having horses would preclude you from rescuing from GSD rescue.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 February 2017)

paddy555 said:



			thanks, I had read somewhere someone had. My expected puppy may be falling through. If it does then I would be wondering about GSD rescues. Our horses live next to the back door so a home checker couldn't fail to notice them.
		
Click to expand...

Shame about your puppy.   I think some GSD rescues are more flexible than others ,  when I was doing home checks I visited at least 2 homes with horses.   Tbh there was nothing on the form I had to go through with the prospective owners mentioning horses,  and as I have horses and GSDs I didn't see it as a problem.


----------



## paddy555 (2 February 2017)

thanks MM & WorkingGSD

just my luck, bitch came into season end Nov, Dog came down to cover but season ended too quickly, dog didn't want to know. I now have to wait until May and see if she comes into season again or cancel and try and find either another pup or a rescue GSD.
There seem to be so many separate GSD rescues and so many rescue dogs apparently say "no" to cats. If we have no cats we will have rats!


----------



## fankino04 (3 February 2017)

I do home checks for a national gsd  rescue and we have no issues with livestock owners or cats so long as potential  owner is sensible  about management  around the livestock  and fencing is adequate etc,  with regards to having cats it's just about matching the right dog to you as it is with so many other issues etc


----------



## paddy555 (4 February 2017)

fankino04 said:



			I do home checks for a national gsd  rescue and we have no issues with livestock owners or cats so long as potential  owner is sensible  about management  around the livestock  and fencing is adequate etc,  with regards to having cats it's just about matching the right dog to you as it is with so many other issues etc
		
Click to expand...

thanks. Apart from a garden fenced to 5ft is there anything else to look out for on a home check? No kids and neither of us out at  work so we are at home all the time. Own land to exercise a dog in. If you are asked for a vet reference (which is not a problem) would you have to pay the vet for a reference or do they normally just supply one? If you pass a home check for one GSD rescue does that cover all others or are they all separate groups? thanks for any help.


----------



## Moobli (4 February 2017)

paddy555 said:



			thanks. Apart from a garden fenced to 5ft is there anything else to look out for on a home check? No kids and neither of us out at  work so we are at home all the time. Own land to exercise a dog in. If you are asked for a vet reference (which is not a problem) would you have to pay the vet for a reference or do they normally just supply one? If you pass a home check for one GSD rescue does that cover all others or are they all separate groups? thanks for any help.
		
Click to expand...

I have also volunteered for two National GSD Rescues and so can give my experience too.

Your home situation sounds ideal.  Lots of rescues don't like rehoming to full time workers.  
A 5ft fence is usually a must.
You have experience of the breed (which is a big plus)
References were usually taken up by telephone and the vet practice would be forewarned by the potential adopter that the rescue would be ringing.  I don't think a fee was paid for this reference (it was literally a 2-3 minute phone call).  A charge may be made if a written reference is required.
A home check for one particular GSD Rescue will not automatically cover any others, and usually does not in my experience - unless the rescues know each other well.


----------



## paddy555 (5 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I have also volunteered for two National GSD Rescues and so can give my experience too.

Your home situation sounds ideal.  Lots of rescues don't like rehoming to full time workers.  
A 5ft fence is usually a must.
You have experience of the breed (which is a big plus)
References were usually taken up by telephone and the vet practice would be forewarned by the potential adopter that the rescue would be ringing.  I don't think a fee was paid for this reference (it was literally a 2-3 minute phone call).  A charge may be made if a written reference is required.
A home check for one particular GSD Rescue will not automatically cover any others, and usually does not in my experience - unless the rescues know each other well.
		
Click to expand...


thanks very much for that, really helpful to know how they do the vet ref bit. Hopefully we would pass a home check.


----------



## fankino04 (5 February 2017)

I certainly wouldn't see anything in your situation to fail you on Paddy


----------



## paddy555 (6 February 2017)

thanks


----------

